# Spring season lottery results available!



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Spring lottery has been held.
https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onlineservices/lic/public/online/lot/lotterySearch.htm

I'm turkey hunting for the third year in a row... :jammin:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Got mine. Hopefully I can bag my first gobble gobble gobble!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

DENIED!!!


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Yeah! Application Successful. Operation gobble, gobble is now a go. I hope I can bag one like my friends last season 20+ lbs. with a 8-9 inch beard. Good luck to you Leo. Madison, you will have more time to hunt spring snows now. There might be tags left over in other units too, but I am not sure on that.

Ima870man


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Fisky, you get yours??? i didn't send in this year, won't get around to yelpin with all the mud bathin i plan to do


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Application Successful! 8)


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

rejected :x


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

SUCCESSFUL, game on now. I am pumped for my first year of turkey hunting. If you guys have any tips and tactics, please respond in the Virgin Turkey Hunter thread.

Thanks


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hmmmm, sittin in a blind in the mud or sittin in the woods w/ ticks??? 
just had to give ya a little crap. good luck w/ the turkeys and hopefully it becomes a new passion for ya! smoked wild turkey is awesome and you best be cookin me some if you get one..


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

O yeah Better go buy me one of those guilotine broadheads because I got me a turkey tag..


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Good luck out there fellas. Looks like I'm sitting this one out :x


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

finally got the tag, after waiting 4 years.  Gonna blaze me a turkey with the mathews


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Bummer


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Madison said:


> DENIED!!!


ME TOO MAN!!! Wow only 1 out of us 3 got a license for this zone.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

There's going to be grilled turkey for dinner at my house!


----------

